# Atlas Code 80 4x8 N-Scale Design



## N-gauged

I just want'd to see what yall think about this design.
I used Scarm to design it.

It is a 4x8 Atlas code 80 track design that is one directional.
The trains will run East on the two main lines at the bottom of the pic.
The track will all be flat with no inclines.
The ground will be either raised or lower'd in the non-track areas.
The two lakes will probably be connected with a river so I can have some bridges.









​


----------



## sstlaure

Looks cool - amazing what you can get into a 4x8 in N-scale.


----------



## NIMT

Nice solid design, :thumbsup: If it's your starter or one of your first your going to be really happy with it. After you've done a few setups or layouts your going to want to get some grades and height working for you, it adds a lot more dimension to a layout.
You could put in 2 cross overs in the bottom and have a completely Bidirectional layout! You could also run some spur tracks into the town for local freight.


----------



## N-gauged

I think I'm gonna put two turn-outs in the bottom left of the pic so I will have a place to add-on to later.
The track will go down from the pic like an "L" shape.
​


----------



## cabledawg

Looks really good! You have a runaround for the yard tracks and that little winding track between the lakes doesnt make it so "oval" looking.


----------



## Xnats

I would be happy with that, I see some long, long trains in the near future :thumbsup: It sure should be fun getting it up and running.
Keep us posted on progress, poor Steve has been doing all the N Scale work recently


----------



## BrooklynBound718

I like this layout. I have plans to build a 4x8 layout in N scale as well. Your layout helps me to put together some other ideas. Thanks


----------



## sdlink

Did this layout ever get built?


----------



## daveh219

Agree with South Dakota... did it ever get built???


----------



## Bone1977

I take it the trains will be running counter-clockwise?


----------

